# Do broken fin rays repair themselves?



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm looking to get another betta and there's one I like the colours of, but it looks like one of the rays on his dorsal fin is snapped/broken. Is this something that would mend, or is it likely to be a permanent defect? Thanks.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

It will definitely heal, given good water clarity and parameters. Do water changes, aquarium salt if you feel it is necessary, and it shall return to as normal as can be. It may not be 100% perfect, but it will be very close.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks. I guess I can't understand how it could straighten back up rather than remain bent forever. 

(You've got 999 posts at the moment....)


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

And it just heals normally. The tail doesn't "disappear"...it's more like it is removed. If it is removable, it is replaceable, no? Haha. 

SENIOR MEMBER! YEAH! This marks my 1000th comment. Hehe...


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

xxabc said:


> If it is removable, it is replaceable, no?


It isn't a missing or torn fin, the ray is snapped in two, as if you got a flower stem and snapped it. It's broken and bent, not missing. That's why I can't understand how it could fix itself to be straight again.



xxabc said:


> SENIOR MEMBER! YEAH! This marks my 1000th comment.


Congratulations


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Ahhhh I see. It will eventually fall off, and _then_ replace itself. It will not actually heal back to one stem.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

How will it fall off when the fin is still attached to the rays on either side of the broken one?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't say for sure. My betta went through the same thing. I can't say I saw it fall off, but all I know is that it's healed. It wasn't too long ago either, it only took a couple of days to make me notice that it's healed.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I've been checking out this fish for a couple of weeks. It seems to have been there each time, but that's hardly surprising when he's stuck in a small container. 

Thanks.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I see. Well I've been good on water changes, so that was definitely helping. Go for him!


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Purchasing a fish that is visibly damaged is not advisable. In my experience, that physical deformity can be just the tip of the iceberg!;-)


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Mr Sparkle. I decided not to get that one I was looking at, I got a different one that seemed healthy (although he's really inactive since yesterday and I'm worrying...). He seems to have a missing ray(s) as well (I didn't notice until I got him home) although I'm not sure exactly how his fins are supposed to look (he's a crowntail, the short ray is at the front of his dorsal fin).


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

lots of water changes, a little bit of salt, and he should be right as rain!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> lots of water changes


ha! I've already done 2 today, in case the fake plants are giving off chemicals or something..... I hope you are right about him being ok, he's just hanging in the water, not moving at all....:-( I stood there for ages comparing the fish and picked this one because he seemed the most lively and attentive and now he's just sitting there.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Just new tank syndrome. Give it a few more days, or a week, until you really start to worry.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'll do that. I hope he'll perk up soon.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

He saw a pellet floating past, and he ate, then he swam around for a bit, ate another pellet, so I don't think he's sick, just settling in. :-D Thanks for the help.


----------

